# Fight Scene Friday!



## knight1fox3 (Jun 27, 2014)

Been wanting to start this up for awhile now as we have a few movie buffs on this forum. So, as another "Friday Only" tradition, feel free to post your favorite fight scene clip. It can be a short fight scene between 2 opponents or a entire battle like LOTR. Doesn't matter, if you like it, post it. But only on Fridays. And this also isn't just for movie buffs, perhaps we can lure in a few non-movie buffs and show them what they've been missing. =)

To start off, I'm aiming high. Will be tough to top this one, but I know there are other good ones out there. So post away! Good fighting, so say we all!

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQxrJBNQg4A


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 27, 2014)

I was pissed when they killed Darth Maul. He had potential to be a great villain. Instead we ended up with Darth Sidious...


----------



## akwooly (Jun 27, 2014)

Not sfw language.

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AEMiz6rcxc


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 27, 2014)

Chuck Norris &amp; Bruce Lee - Enter the Dragon

[media]http://youtu.be/Isnu0wtZHGc


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 27, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> Chuck Norris &amp; Bruce Lee - Enter the Dragon


I was hoping this would make an early entrance. Well played Flyer. :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 27, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> I was pissed when they killed Darth Maul. He had potential to be a great villain. Instead we ended up with Darth Sidious...


But it just goes to show you. He was an "apprentice". And look how much he F'd up a knight and master of the Jedi Order. Pretty sweet. In the books, his fate is different.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 2, 2014)

Hulk vs Loki

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZT_QTOUVkiU


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 2, 2014)

Red Viper vs the Mountain

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QS2IYyywZMs


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 2, 2014)

^ great fight until the end. Why did he have to get so close?! &lt;SMH&gt;


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 2, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Es2uYtSJh-Y


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 2, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Hulk vs Loki




That is my favorite part of that whole damn movie.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 2, 2014)

Final fight from Bloodsport

[media]http://youtu.be/k0YDuSLXcX8


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 2, 2014)

So many good ones today, well done! :thumbs:

But for the Hulk vs. Loki fight, I'd have to say the Iron Man vs. Thor fight was also pretty good. Quite a few funny one-liners too.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 2, 2014)

Anything with Thor, Hulk, and Iron Man was awesome in that movie.

Any my neighbor refuses to watch the last 2 episodes of GoT because of that fight. He really liked Ser Sex-a-lot.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 2, 2014)

Two entries for Inigo Montoya:

[media]http://youtu.be/GT0TBWg3C3k

[media]http://youtu.be/i3W5GDkgf2w


----------



## akwooly (Jul 2, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> &gt;http://youtu.be/RjlDRTemjzQ


SWCC bringing some serious fight to the party.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 2, 2014)

Wait it's not Friday.


----------



## goodal (Jul 3, 2014)

Great stuff! Never seen Act of Valor but I gots to now. It is Friday for me. Headed to Destin Tomorrow. whoot whoot!!


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 3, 2014)

Friday for me!

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0bulzgb66M


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 3, 2014)

FTW....

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFNBUs7O-h4


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBxAlT4S0CU


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 11, 2014)

^ that was just on tv the other day


----------



## envirotex (Jul 11, 2014)

You stay til the job's done.

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7QBS0O7gT0


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2014)

Always liked you Tex.....EPIC movie.....hard to follow the 1st time but very good. Brad Pitt's dialect is very tough to follow some times.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 11, 2014)

^^^in my top ten. Probably top 5.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Adrian!

[media]http://youtu.be/HRrIZCKg_2M


----------



## iwire (Jul 12, 2014)

best fight scene..Ong Bak by Tony Ja

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0q-BqxpGx7U&amp;feature=kp


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 18, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCWjo1ymhGs


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 18, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLt7lXDCHQ0


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdVa7p_jicE

fast forward to 5 minutes in


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 18, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Omg8f7n8LIo


----------



## csb (Jul 18, 2014)

Not from a movie, but I've watched it enough times for it to be stuck in my head.

&gt;http://youtu.be/oCXHi0kFucc


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 18, 2014)

They picked awesome music for Azula vs Zuko. We love that TV series. Own the whole thing on DVD. BTW, that entire video clip is mirrored.


----------



## csb (Jul 18, 2014)

My kid was Aang one year for Halloween and we had to explain his costume to most of the houses.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 18, 2014)

A great movie MetsFan, well played. My favorite hit is right at 1:45.



Dexman PE said:


> They picked awesome music for Azula vs Zuko. We love that TV series. Own the whole thing on DVD. BTW, that entire video clip is mirrored.





csb said:


> My kid was Aang one year for Halloween and we had to explain his costume to most of the houses.


How do I not know about this?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 18, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DE2R7s5SCSQ


----------



## csb (Jul 18, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> A great movie MetsFan, well played. My favorite hit is right at 1:45.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Easy- your kid is tiny. We're watching Avatar on NickToons right now. Check it out!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 18, 2014)

There can be only one!

[media]http://youtu.be/_j6_H-PSml0


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 18, 2014)

^ good one Flyer. Classic....HAPPY HALLOWEEN LADIES!!!


----------



## envirotex (Jul 19, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXbXjkwt92A


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 19, 2014)

Neo...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74OBuMA2qEk


----------



## bradlelf (Jul 25, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Usvirdr2tNY

One of the best fight scenes ever in a movie


----------



## BosStr27 (Jul 25, 2014)

They Live fight scene

I have no idea how to embed but the South Park cripple fight was based on this scene.

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9rrgJXfLns


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2014)

Use tags. Above posts edited accordingly.


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 25, 2014)

This may not be the best Rocky movie, but this fight always pumps me up.

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAUWyYc7Fi0


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 25, 2014)

bradlelf said:


> One of the best fight scenes ever in a movie


Agreed! Pretty epic! Often times hard to even see some of Jet Li's moves.



BosStr27 said:


> They Live fight scene
> 
> I have no idea how to embed but the South Park cripple fight was based on this scene.


They Live fight, oldy but a goody!



MetsFan said:


> This may not be the best Rocky movie, but this fight always pumps me up.


For sure! Some of the training scenes too. LOL


----------



## MetsFan (Aug 1, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> > This may not be the best Rocky movie, but this fight always pumps me up.
> ...




Ha, very true. It's been on AMC this week and every time it's on, I have to stop and watch it.

Here's another classic:

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0DxK1ZEMcg


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 1, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12u1nA7bXzc


----------



## MetsFan (Aug 1, 2014)

^^That was my favorite movie in college. I remember the first time I saw it was in a computer lab with a couple of friends on a 15"? imac. I must have seen it at least 20 times over the course of that year.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 1, 2014)

^ Ya that was my first "digital" movie that we were able to get downloaded to a PC. And then we were like, "we can watch movies on our computer!" LOL We probably watched it the same number times, albeit the bad quality it was.


----------



## MetsFan (Aug 1, 2014)

Lol, I wonder if we had the same copy. The one we had was split in two and it cut off one of the deja vu cats. For the longest time, I had no idea what they were talking about.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 1, 2014)

WHOA! Possibly!


----------



## bradlelf (Aug 6, 2014)

It's my Friday today ...

Are these the 10 best movie fight scenes of all time?
http://sploid.gizmodo.com/are-these-the-best-movie-fight-scenes-of-all-time-1616551942/+caseycha

n


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 29, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwRix1p9sDY


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 30, 2014)

That scene was much better in the book.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> That scene was much better in the book.


I really wish that A-hole guard hadn't stabbed Stark in the leg. I wanted to see how the fight would have played out.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 3, 2014)

One of my all-time favorite video game to movie pieces. Mortal Kombat. Epic battle. And 0:40 is the "wtf" move. Don't know what level you need to be to achieve that. I only ever made it to brown belt class but never saw that kind of crazy. 

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEfq-Jrj-QE

P.S. - Kitana is hot...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 10, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqIBGEcKhGs


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 10, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoXGsv9nsNs


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 10, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_wvv_qOvRs


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 10, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlCZOsjhYk0


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 10, 2014)

^ that's a good one. Jor'El beats the snot out of him. Are you drinking already NJ? LOL...


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 10, 2014)

I ought to be. I've been home setting up my house for a 3 yr old bday party tomorrow. Beers in 5 mins


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh! I totally got the wrong video. That was Zod and Kal fighting. Here's the one I was referring to:

I think the last knee to the head did it....LOL

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNuNjmV6r4k


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 10, 2014)

This was a Damn good fight too


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 17, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWqGNITWIEc

Oops, guess that was already posted.

Oh well, here's another one:

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OxQ-2gR1DU


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 17, 2014)

hulk v loki is always good. no worries


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 17, 2014)

Whoa...no one posted this?

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URbvT_pkAjI


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 24, 2014)

Predator....

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUuZ-bA_TEs


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 24, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7GeisRaias


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 14, 2015)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NnyVc8r2SM


----------



## envirotex (Dec 29, 2016)

I don't know if this has been posted and it's not Friday, yet but almost...


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 30, 2016)

Piss poor acting, but I personally love the fight scenes in this one.

Happy FSF!!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 13, 2017)

Still on the kung fu fighting trip.

Here's another good one.

Happy FSF!!


----------

